# Wait for 2013?



## Rainer

I'm considering getting a Felt for my first road bike. My wife has a 2011 Z85 and has been quite happy with it (also her first bike). My interest currently is to do some weekly cycling with her (she averages 15-40 mile rides, ~3x/wk) and possibly consider shorter distance triathlons (the reason she got her bike). 

From my "internet research" both the Z85 and F75 look appealing (105 groupset, nice AL frames, and relatively inexpensive). I took a 2012 Z85 for a test ride a few weekends ago and it seemed fine (again, no real basis for judgment).

I just saw that Felt (pre-)announced their 2013 lineup last week. It sounds like there will be improvements to both the Z and F series. 

So, would you suggest waiting a few more weeks for the 2013s or just going with a 2012? I do see some local Felt dealers already offering discounts on in stock 2012s (20% off). Would the cost savings sway you one way or the other? Reasons to prefer the Z85 or the F75? I'm in no particular rush to get the bike.

Thanks!


----------



## evanike

where did you see that they pre announced the 2013 line? I'm also looking to buy my first road bike and I'm looking to buy a felt f75. I have test ridden both the 2012 z85 and f75 and I prefer the f75 because of its more aggressive geometry and its looks.


----------



## enzo24

I would lean towards the F75 if you have any inclination to race; the Z85 if you just want long distance comfort. 

I don't know if they have released a spec sheet yet for the new ones. The only reason I could see not to buy a 2012 would be if there's a significant upgrade in components (are they still putting those brick FSA Omega cranks on the F75?). Even then, though, buying the '12 and at 20% discount and making the same upgrade yourself might be cheaper.


----------



## Superdave3T

Rainer said:


> I'm considering getting a Felt for my first road bike. My wife has a 2011 Z85 and has been quite happy with it (also her first bike). My interest currently is to do some weekly cycling with her (she averages 15-40 mile rides, ~3x/wk) and possibly consider shorter distance triathlons (the reason she got her bike).
> 
> From my "internet research" both the Z85 and F75 look appealing (105 groupset, nice AL frames, and relatively inexpensive). I took a 2012 Z85 for a test ride a few weekends ago and it seemed fine (again, no real basis for judgment).
> 
> I just saw that Felt (pre-)announced their 2013 lineup last week. It sounds like there will be improvements to both the Z and F series.
> 
> So, would you suggest waiting a few more weeks for the 2013s or just going with a 2012? I do see some local Felt dealers already offering discounts on in stock 2012s (20% off). Would the cost savings sway you one way or the other? Reasons to prefer the Z85 or the F75? I'm in no particular rush to get the bike.
> 
> Thanks!


No need to wait for the '13 F75, it is pretty much the same spex, even the colors stay Matte Black/White/Red. 

The Z85 is all new. If you are leaning toward the Z (more versatile) bike fit, wait. The new 2013 bike is a quantum leap forward.

-SD


----------



## Rainer

Dave, I really appreciate your comments.

Any chance you could elaborate a bit on what's new in the 2013 Z85 (vs the '12)? 

I saw your post on YouTube: "We've added the ControlTaper fork and head tube, BB30 crankset and oversize downtube/chainstays but kept the price point inline with one of the most aggressive Shimano 105 equipped bikes in the industry."

I'm pretty new to cycling jargon, so much of the above is over my head. I take it all to be positive? 

Will MSRP be staying the same on the '13s?

Thank you!



SuperdaveFelt said:


> No need to wait for the '13 F75, it is pretty much the same spex, even the colors stay Matte Black/White/Red.
> 
> The Z85 is all new. If you are leaning toward the Z (more versatile) bike fit, wait. The new 2013 bike is a quantum leap forward.
> 
> -SD


----------



## Rainer

Oh, and any idea when the '13s will be hitting local retailers? Thanks, again!


----------



## Superdave3T

Rainer said:


> Dave, I really appreciate your comments.
> 
> Any chance you could elaborate a bit on what's new in the 2013 Z85 (vs the '12)?
> 
> I saw your post on YouTube: "We've added the ControlTaper fork and head tube, BB30 crankset and oversize downtube/chainstays but kept the price point inline with one of the most aggressive Shimano 105 equipped bikes in the industry."
> 
> I'm pretty new to cycling jargon, so much of the above is over my head. I take it all to be positive?
> 
> Will MSRP be staying the same on the '13s?
> 
> Thank you!


Sorry for the marketing mumbo-jumbo...my on-camera skills are lacking.

The frame is all new and features hydroformed tubes. Hydroforming allows two features to be added, elegant and engineered frame shapes and exact wall thicknesses. Butting tubes and dialing in the wall thickness of the tubes is critical for maintaining ride quality and low weight.

ControlTaper is the term we use to describe tapered steerer tube systems on frames and forks. This is quickly becoming an industry norm. Previous Z models did not offer tapered steerer tubes and torsional head tube stiffness suffered as a result. The problem with adding the larger cross section and diameters is ride quality suffers as the stiffness goes up. This requires careful lay up and design of the fork, head tube, top tube and to a lesser degree, seattube/top tube interaction. Maintaining the fore-aft compliance while reducing the twisting deflection is the goal with ControlTaper.

BB30 is a bottom bracket standard that is an oversize system that allows the use of BB30 (of course) but also Shimano's HollowtechII, SRAM's GXP, and FSA's MegaExo cranksets by using adapters that reduce the bearing bore I.D. to the apporpriate spindle size of just about any crankset system on the market.

105 is the first of Shimano's "performance" groups. It uses the same 10 speed design cues as their premium Dura-Ace 7900 group and maintains cross-compatibility with their other 10 speed road components so upgrades and regular service are simplified.

New infinite-tilt adjustment options on the seatpost's saddle rail clamps, new triple butted handlebars with shallower drop, and a lighter tire structure add to the components that improve the comfort.

This is a race bike however. It isn't dumbed down with slack angles and slow, ill-handling geometry. The Z and ZW series have won National Championships, Criterium races, and even an Olympic Gold Medal. Felt's pedigree is racing bikes, and we don't have an interest in making road racing machines that are designed to be ridden only on the sidewalk.

Keep in mind that I'm just one voice, and that of the brand that's making the bike. Of course I'll gush over it like it'll solve marriage problems and replace the companionship of a dog. For unbiased opinions on the Z85 search this forum and other consumer comments. Ask your local dealer for their advice (and your wife!) on the Z85.

Thanks for your interest in our products,
-SD


----------



## Superdave3T

Rainer said:


> Oh, and any idea when the '13s will be hitting local retailers? Thanks, again!


Now! We've been shipping select 2013 bikes already including the all-new Z85.

-SD


----------



## Rob

A couple of websites that have a bit more on 2013 Felts. Scroll down a bit on the Bike Rumor page to get to the Z series. 

Felt Bicycles 2013 Product Launch – Road, Mountain Bike & Cyclocross - Bike Rumor
Felt 2013 Road Range Launched - BikeRadar


----------



## Rainer

I went ahead and placed an order for the '13 Z85 with a local bike shop. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Chico2000

Rainer said:


> I went ahead and placed an order for the '13 Z85 with a local bike shop. Thanks, everyone!


 Sweet! Be sure to post up pics when you get it.
I bought my Z85 last year and I LOVE it. Last summer my rides were 15-26 miles long....this year I have two centuries done and was comfortable the entire time (first century I had stem flipped up, second stem flip down).


----------



## Big Lebowski

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Now! We've been shipping select 2013 bikes already including the all-new Z85.
> 
> -SD


Yep - My LBS here in Kansas City has been assembling the 2013's this week, including a Z85 in my size. I'm going to try to get in there today to compare it to a leftover 2012 Z6 that is marked-down. I test-rode the Z6 and it was fantastic, but I want to try the Z85. Either one will be a huge improvement on long rides over my single-speed Trek Soho S.


----------



## 1825

Dave,

Do you have any pictures of the new Z85? If I'm a 58 in the 2012 will I be the same size in the 2013?

Thanks


----------



## Superdave3T

1825 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the new Z85? If I'm a 58 in the 2012 will I be the same size in the 2013?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, I have the photos of the 2013 Z85 model. Well, there are a few versions of the Z85 actually, where are you located?

The geometry stays the same as 2012.

-SD


----------



## Cutters

Just picked up the '13 Z85 this weekend at my LBS. Currently equipped with "ultralight" pedals. 

Really impressed with the new design, nice job on this one Felt! 

Photos seem to be elusive at the moment, so...


----------



## Big Lebowski

Big Lebowski said:


> Yep - My LBS here in Kansas City has been assembling the 2013's this week, including a Z85 in my size. I'm going to try to get in there today to compare it to a leftover 2012 Z6 that is marked-down. I test-rode the Z6 and it was fantastic, but I want to try the Z85. Either one will be a huge improvement on long rides over my single-speed Trek Soho S.


I made it out there and rode the 2013 Z85. It had a matte black finish, black tires, white seat and black handlebar tape. It definitely passes the eye-test.

BTW - It rode good too.

List price was $1,349. I assume that this is MSRP, since this LBS sells at MSRP.


----------



## bornonthefourth

Cutters said:


> Just picked up the '13 Z85 this weekend at my LBS. Currently equipped with "ultralight" pedals.
> 
> Really impressed with the new design, nice job on this one Felt!
> 
> Photos seem to be elusive at the moment, so...


Beautiful! Congrats on the new bike.


----------



## 1825

That is sharp. Thanks for the pic.

And Dave I'm in Ohio.


----------



## evanike

that new Z85 is awesome! I must say the new 2013 felt line looks amazing. I just picked up my 2013 F75 yesterday and rides amazing!


----------



## Big Lebowski

You guys and your new bikes are making me so jealous!!!


----------



## Superdave3T

1825 said:


> That is sharp. Thanks for the pic.
> 
> And Dave I'm in Ohio.


Ohio? I'm headed there next week for the Cleveland Tri. The photo from Cutters is accurate, that's the same colors and components sold everywhere in the USA.

-SD


----------



## evanike

Big Lebowski said:


> You guys and your new bikes are making me so jealous!!!


are you looking to buy a new felt??


----------



## pmpski_1

Wow looks really nice. Too bad I just picked up a closeout 2011 Z85 a few months ago...


----------



## Big Lebowski

evanike said:


> are you looking to buy a new felt??


Yep. My LBS has it in stock and ready to go for me.


----------



## evanike

Big Lebowski said:


> Yep. My LBS has it in stock and ready to go for me.


The 2013 F75??


----------



## Big Lebowski

evanike said:


> The 2013 F75??


No, the Z85. That's the model within the Z series that I like. I tried the F, but I like the feel of the Z better.


----------



## evanike

Big Lebowski said:


> No, the Z85. That's the model within the Z series that I like. I tried the F, but I like the feel of the Z better.


Ya I tried both as well, it was a hard decision since I loved how both felt. But the Z85 does look and feel really good as well! post a pic when you get it


----------



## Rainer

Well, I went ahead and picked up the '13 Z85 about four weeks ago. So far, really happy with the bike (my first road bike). Just focused on getting in some miles. I'll try to post a picture tomorrow! Thanks everyone.


----------



## whyycharles

wow this years colorway looks good


----------



## adams90210

Alright, I just pulled the trigger and ordered the 2013 F5. This is my first road bike so I'm excited.

2 questions:

1) What type of pedals should I get? I honestly know little on this subject so any advice would be appreciated.

2) I've heard that most people upgrade the brake pads so does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## adams90210

adams90210 said:


> Alright, I just pulled the trigger and ordered the 2013 F5. This is my first road bike so I'm excited.
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> 1) What type of pedals should I get? I honestly know little on this subject so any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> 2) I've heard that most people upgrade the brake pads so does anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


anyone?!


----------



## jmorgan

Whichever pedals you like. I use Look keo 2 max (cheaper and lighter then Shimano). I'm happy with my kool-stop pads, swisstech and dura-ace are good also. These are simple questions any LBS could answer or a quick search on here.


----------



## wotnoshoeseh

I run Shimano 105 pedals - like them a lot, relatively easy to clip into and more adjustment than mountain bike type SPD pedals. Although the SPD's have double sided entry.
Another option might be Speedplay but they are more expensive. Double sided too.

For brakes, I have Ultegra calipers and pads with no complaints. Although a lot of people here call out Salmon Kool Stop pads as a good upgrade, without changing calipers (not sure what will be on yuor bike). I might try a set out next.


----------



## bwbishop

I have SPD pedals and they are fine. I like the dual sided entry at a reasonable cost


----------



## Hallscamp

SD,
Have you had any feedback concerning a clicking or ticking noise in the area of the bottom bracket of your Z85 or other Z series models? 

The LBS's, including mine, have been pulling the bearings, cleaning, inspecting, not seeing anything, greasing and putting back together. The noise goes away, but only temporarily. 

Some LBS's have been utilizing locktite when putting things back together, but I was curious if you have been giving specific advice to some LBS's and consumers.

The problem seems prevalent with multiple bike makes and models utilizing the BB30 bottom bracket, and the forums are buzzing with the subject. I was wondering what Felt support had experienced so far. My LBS has had a couple with this noise problem and was thinking about contacting Felt for support.


----------



## Rainer

For what it's worth, I've had this exact issue with my 2013 Felt Z85 as well. LBS has serviced the bike several times now (every 3-4 months), but can't find anything wrong (except for a bit of unexplained corrosion). They seem equally frustrated, and I get the sense they don't want to do the service for free any more, and I'm extremely concerned I'm going to be on the hook for a $150+ service every few months going forward. The noise gets to be unbearable (almost embarrassing to be in a group ride). It's been so frustrating, especially since the bike has otherwise been fine. My wife has a 2011 Felt Z85 (not BB30) and has never had any issues. Really curious to hear Felt's take on this.



Hallscamp said:


> SD,
> Have you had any feedback concerning a clicking or ticking noise in the area of the bottom bracket of your Z85 or other Z series models?
> 
> The LBS's, including mine, have been pulling the bearings, cleaning, inspecting, not seeing anything, greasing and putting back together. The noise goes away, but only temporarily.
> 
> Some LBS's have been utilizing locktite when putting things back together, but I was curious if you have been giving specific advice to some LBS's and consumers.
> 
> The problem seems prevalent with multiple bike makes and models utilizing the BB30 bottom bracket, and the forums are buzzing with the subject. I was wondering what Felt support had experienced so far. My LBS has had a couple with this noise problem and was thinking about contacting Felt for support.


----------



## Hallscamp

I have also submitted this issue to the Felt support website. After my LBS again removed, cleaned, inspected, repacked with grease and reinstalled the bearing yesterday, it is fairly quiet, but faintly still there. I am pretty sure it will only grow louder again. We really need to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Hallscamp

Felt didn't reply to my post on their support website, but my LBS talked directly with their Felt contact, who sent a new bearing and instructions to install with a specific Locktite to fill the gap between the outer seal and the BB shell. 

My LBS went ahead and did this a couple of weeks ago. I only rode the bike once on my 35 mile round trip commute, and the BB was quiet. 

This past weekend, I did my first Century on this bike. The ride started out with no noise from the BB. About 50 miles into the ride, I heard a faint noise coming back. 70 miles in, it got so bad, I actually got off the bike and walked one steep hill it was so bad. Finally got to a rest stop with a mechanic and he inspected the bearing and noticed the bad gap between the bearing outer seal and the BB shell. He greased it real well, put it back together and it was quiet for the rest of the ride. 

I don't know what my options are at this point, but I am going to talk with the manager of my LBS again this week.


----------



## Rainer

Wow, that really sucks. 

I'm AGAIN having the same problem. It's been two months now since the LBS took apart the BB to re-lube everything (for the third time...) and just this past weekend, again the same knocking / clicking sound coming from the BB on my 2013 Z85. It's beyond frustrating! Not being able to get a response from Felt is the worst part. 

I've already moved once since buying this bike and taking it back to the LBS where I bought it is a real task (three hours driving round trip) and we'll probably be moving (even further) in the near future. I have no idea how I'm going to keep handling this problem, especially since (1) the original LBS seems as frustrated with me as I am with the bike, and (2) I won't even be near the original LBS soon.

I live in Southern California and would be happy to bring my bike directly to the Felt guys in Irvine, but I need to first hear from them.

Is it worth starting a new thread about this? I can't tell why past e-mails and posts about this issue (on this forum and elsewhere) have gone unanswered.

I just noticed today that someone else is having the same issue over on the Slowtwitch forum:

FSA BB Creaking Noise: Triathlon Forum: Slowtwitch Forums



Hallscamp said:


> Felt didn't reply to my post on their support website, but my LBS talked directly with their Felt contact, who sent a new bearing and instructions to install with a specific Locktite to fill the gap between the outer seal and the BB shell.
> 
> My LBS went ahead and did this a couple of weeks ago. I only rode the bike once on my 35 mile round trip commute, and the BB was quiet.
> 
> This past weekend, I did my first Century on this bike. The ride started out with no noise from the BB. About 50 miles into the ride, I heard a faint noise coming back. 70 miles in, it got so bad, I actually got off the bike and walked one steep hill it was so bad. Finally got to a rest stop with a mechanic and he inspected the bearing and noticed the bad gap between the bearing outer seal and the BB shell. He greased it real well, put it back together and it was quiet for the rest of the ride.
> 
> I don't know what my options are at this point, but I am going to talk with the manager of my LBS again this week.


----------

